# Our new baby girl!



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, I was wondering if you all could tell me what color our little girl is? We will hopefully be picking her up 12/20. This is the only picture the breeder has up right now but we will ask for more. We can't wait to drive down, get her and have her home!










Oh and does anyone have name suggestions? (Our last hedgie was "Miss Prickles" :roll: )


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

im not really a hedgie expert (at all actually) but she looks a little too young to determine the color.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah at that age, colour is pretty much impossible to determine. you will have to wait till she is older. 
she seems like a Molly to me. Don't know why haha. But she is ADORABLE all the same.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute.  Where are you getting her from?

Yes, she is too young to determine color. Wait until 9 weeks or later, and then post recent pics.


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

how about princess buttercup as name? she is a cutie :mrgreen:


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella? Or Belle(beautiful in french). I think she fits either one of those names perfectly  
I do love her split nose by the way. VERY cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too cute  She looks like an Ivy to me


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlotte. I dont know why, but thats what i see when i look at that adorable little face


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I love her little nose!


----------



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

names are always the hardest part for me. I don't know her personality that well (I name all my animals after their personality), but to me she looks like a Luna.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

i love the name molly, or bella. i just think both those names are really cute and fit really well.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

She looks like she should be called Peaches


----------



## pennygirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Harriet! Or maybe Violet. 

Have fun with your new hedgie... looking at her picture makes me want to go take Penny out of her cage!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

She still looks like a Belle to me! Because she's beautiful, and that what belle means in french!!

Let us know what you name her!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I like sunshine since she's coming from sunshinequills


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How sweet is she? Just a little ball of spikes hehe


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

LarryT said:


> I like sunshine since she's coming from sunshinequills


Lol! Thats not original enough for my "tastes"  Have you come up with a name for your little guy? We need to come up to call these babies instead of "boy and girl" on the way home to NC!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cute!

I saw that little nose and thought "Pebbles" :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lucky18ea said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I like sunshine since she's coming from sunshinequills
> ...


I'm not sure yet on a name for the little guy was leaning toward Sonic :roll: :lol: not!
Was thinking maybe Xavier but thats not set in stone  
Helen is sending new pics this weekend  my boy is up to 135 grams as of 12/17/09.
I can't wait till yall get there and back with our little quilled ones 
If you need to use one i have an extra carrier and a extra snugglesafe disc for the journey home


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Xavier is an awesome name  Mayling is a cute girl name from a book I read once


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Xavier is an awesome name  Mayling is a cute girl name from a book I read once


Thanks hedgieonboard I have decided my new boy will be named Xavier  it's set in stone now :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He will make a great Xavier, I can't wait to see pics when you guys get your new hedgies home


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> He will make a great Xavier, I can't wait to see pics when you guys get your new hedgies home


There is a college called Xavier but i'm naming him after Dr. Xavier of the X-MEN


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I think she looks like a Wilma. IDK why, I just see that in her face.
Can't wait til I get a hedgie... er, might get a hedgie.
And as said before, their color when they are young can change a little. Wait a bit and post a pic later.
hr


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Aww she is adorable!  I kinda need your help because I'm new and I don't know how to do a thread. Any help?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is soooooo beautiful!


----------

